# Auto World Corvette Pictures



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Auto World 1967 Corvette pics for ya this time 


















Notice the shrink wrap around the cube (have to look close at the base), should deter switching bodies and returning.

'doba


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Front









Back









The business end









Notice the big front tires on this round.

'doba


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

1976Cordoba said:


> The business end
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hm. I dunno if I like that. Don't they interfere with the pickup shoes? I mean, I know original Aurora Super Mods came with the front set up like that, but I wonder how this works out...

I kinda liked the skinny fronts, but they became junk once they had any contact with any kind of oil--they got brittle and cracked. Guess this solves that problem...


--rick


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

Does the front pickup contact the body there below the bumper? It looks like it would. I guess the question is really, do the pickups have full, free travel?


----------



## hartracerman (Jan 9, 2005)

Is it just me or is thier something amiss with the rear axle or out of center rim? Not trying to cause trouble but something seems not right in the picture.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

I tried the car out and it runs very smooth and fast. :thumbsup:

The top edge of the pick-up shoes clears the bottom of the front fascia by a smidge (that's about the thickness of three pubes :lol: ). You could buy a little more room by slightly bending the top of the shoe back.

All in all, the two cars I bought from Auto World so far, this Corvette and the General Lee X-Traction, have both been great runners. I hope the rest run like these two (if everybody has similar experiences I will buy more).

'doba


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I think they give the car a more even stance (although, like ya said, a 4x4 look). I would think handeling would be lots better.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

sethndaddy said:


> I think they give the car a more even stance (although, like ya said, a 4x4 look). I would think handeling would be lots better.


 It handles nice -- very "flickable" if you know what I mean with lots of stable powerslides.

'doba


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

The monster truck look (on the Vette, anyway) isn't so much a product of the tires as the screwposts. I did some screwpost and wheelwell and underbody surgery on one of these Vettes when the Bowties first came out, really got it slammed down. You guys may remember these pics I posted at the time. I haven't actually gone downstairs and tried it, but I'm pretty sure that I could put a set of rears on the front axle and they'd fit without hitting the body. Granted, the wheelwells are modified, but I think the way I cut them they look closer to the 1:1 car anyway.

Now on the Impalas, the wide tires front AND rear make them sit high. I slammed some of them down too, but I had to switch to Aurora skinny wheels all around.

edit: okay, I just took a quick trip to the basement... the fact is, on the old PM cars anyway, the rears are actually a hair SMALLER in diameter than the fronts. I checked it on a couple different cars. Unless you had a car lowered down and had the body sitting INSIDE the edges of the old skinny fronts, you should be able to get the body just as low with the wide tires. Now there are some old bodies (the Challenger and the Camaro come to mind) that were pretty narrow and just might have lowered down better with the body completely between the skinny fronts, but I'm pretty sure the only bodies that narrow were the ones that dated back to the pullbacks...

--rick


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

It's very nice to hear that the cars are running smoothly. That will help with their acceptance and result in better sales/fewer returns for the sets.

It looks to me like the axles are now the same size as the originals -- not the JL/PM size. I hope that's the case because it makes it easier/cheaper to switch to other wheels.

I'm intrigued by the larger front tires in anticipation of a possible NASCAR series. The skinny fronts would not work for those. Meanwhile, they'd be much better at about half the current width for the Bowties. It might be interesting to run these new fat front tire chassis with Willys bodies modified to look like old time dirt trackers.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

The first thing Auto World can add to enhance the Pit Kits would be some new more to scale wheels

Roger Corrie


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

They are probably trying to set themselves up for future wheel sales.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I just went and looked at regular issues. They look ok. The whites look odd to me though.


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

1976Cordoba said:


> Notice the big front tires on this round.
> 'doba


YUCK! :freak: 

I wonder how this will effect handling, friction, etc. it will definitely effect the center of gravity!

Aurora always had an issue with rear tires all the way around as well (Blazer, Early Jeeps etc.).......the tire at times will prevent the pick up shoe from free travel and it raises the guide pin from the slot neither of which are a good thing....not to mention the fact a wider tire is more easily out of round and slows the car down!

I just hope the axle size & hole are the "normal" size so I can swap them out.

--------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Do the front wheels still spin independant of each other or are they tight to the axle and spin together? (that would make them want to "flick out")


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*It looks like...*



rodstrguy said:


> Do the front wheels still spin independant of each other or are they tight to the axle and spin together? (that would make them want to "flick out")


It looks like that AW is trying to use rear axles/wheels/tires on both ends of the car...
Can anyone take a closer look & find out?
And are you guys buying these on-line or?

Scott


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

My gut feeling is that this was a miscommunication or manufacturing error. Maybe even part of the hold-up. I have no information on this, it is just what keeps going through my mind because, I can think of no other logical explaination for this. Is it all the cars, or just the Vettes?


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

micyou03 said:


> Is it all the cars, or just the Vettes?


 

Every car...............



--------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Collector's items???


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*I wonder...*



micyou03 said:


> My gut feeling is that this was a miscommunication or manufacturing error. Maybe even part of the hold-up. I have no information on this, it is just what keeps going through my mind because, I can think of no other logical explaination for this. Is it all the cars, or just the Vettes?


Somehow I think it is much more sinister than that...
The manufacturer (?) Uses whatever they have a bunch of to put the product together. (Remember the 50 ohm arms?) If it is wrong, so what.
It costs too much to stop the production line to correct the problem.
My personal opinion is someone overseas is screwing up and the vendors are stuck with the problem...

Scott


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

I think that using the same size wheels all around is either a Factory srew up or really bad manufacturing descision and weak attempt at fixing a front tire problem with these cars. That being said , The FIRST thing I do to all my cars is change the wheels and tires , so it doesn't really brother me at all. It would be nice though if R2 would hook up with RRR and start using his wheels !


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

noddaz said:


> Somehow I think it is much more sinister than that...
> The manufacturer (?) Uses whatever they have a bunch of to put the product together. (Remember the 50 ohm arms?) If it is wrong, so what.
> It costs too much to stop the production line to correct the problem.
> My personal opinion is someone overseas is screwing up and the vendors are stuck with the problem...
> ...


 But the pre-production sample photos taken earlier show the 'donk' tires too... I think it was intentional...


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

I don't have any of the new cars in hand yet, but I think that the large front wheels are a great improvement in the product. I have already changed many of the older ones to this style. They run fine and look great! 

Tuffone


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

TUFFONE said:


> I don't have any of the new cars in hand yet, but I think that the large front wheels are a great improvement in the product. I have already changed many of the older ones to this style. They run fine and look great!
> 
> Tuffone


Larger front wheels, but not rear wheels/tires.....somehting more along the lines of a Gen. two AFX front tire would have worked great.

--------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## 2.8powerranger (Dec 13, 2004)

if they're going to make the tires and wheels all the same ,,at least make them scale to the body.


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

ParkRNDL said:


> The monster truck look (on the Vette, anyway) isn't so much a product of the tires as the screwposts. I did some screwpost and wheelwell and underbody surgery on one of these Vettes when the Bowties first came out, really got it slammed down. You guys may remember these pics I posted at the time. I haven't actually gone downstairs and tried it, but I'm pretty sure that I could put a set of rears on the front axle and they'd fit without hitting the body. Granted, the wheelwells are modified, but I think the way I cut them they look closer to the 1:1 car anyway.
> 
> Now on the Impalas, the wide tires front AND rear make them sit high. I slammed some of them down too, but I had to switch to Aurora skinny wheels all around.
> 
> ...


Hey Rick nice job! I can't believe that you cut the front wheel wells on the vette. I missed it then re read your post and took another look. I have to do this on a few of the stupid convertable bodies I have.


----------



## TomH (Jan 17, 2006)

The monster truck look (on the Vette, anyway) isn't so much a product of the tires as the screwposts. I did some screwpost and wheelwell and underbody surgery on one of these Vettes when the Bowties first came out, really got it slammed down. You guys may remember these pics I posted at the time. I haven't actually gone downstairs and tried it, but I'm pretty sure that I could put a set of rears on the front axle and they'd fit without hitting the body. Granted, the wheelwells are modified, but I think the way I cut them they look closer to the 1:1 car anyway.

Now on the Impalas, the wide tires front AND rear make them sit high. I slammed some of them down too, but I had to switch to Aurora skinny wheels all around.


That is great work on the vette. She looks real fast and fine ParkRNDL.


----------

